# Looking for donkey TF RP



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Aug 7, 2016)

Looking for mostly skype based rps if possible  feel free to PM if intrested


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Aug 7, 2016)

u wot mate?


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Aug 7, 2016)

read the title then read my post...what don't you understand?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 7, 2016)

"Wot dafuq is a donkey TF RP" is probably what Mr. Sergei Nóhomo meant :u


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Aug 7, 2016)

Donkey..TF = transformation RP =..Role play.... again Figured that was clear...but oaky


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 7, 2016)

Nah, I don't really want to m8


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Aug 9, 2016)

That slang has been around for longer then you think...Also don't start with the god stuff your on a furry forum not a religious forum


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Aug 9, 2016)

=_= okay heres how this gonna work imma kindly ask you to not post anything else after this post... NOTHING ...No..Im not religious at all I am a scientist provide proof or evidence that he physically existed and maybe we can talk...But I will stay agnostic for life.


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Aug 9, 2016)

aww cry more about it you don't even know if you have the right Christianity or not whats to say the Catholics dont have it right and you have it wrong? I want evidence physical proof...now good day sir


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Aug 10, 2016)

You have refused to be saved by ra the sun god of Egypt ...Bad times are coming for you...


----------



## Angeluru (Aug 28, 2016)

Hewwo ^^ I would like to take you up on your RP request~ if my character being transformed ((because I am not dominant and this terrible at taking the dominant roles >\\^\\<)) is alright with ya  I love description so if your descriptive that even better, it helps get my creative mindset going


----------



## Angeluru (Aug 28, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Why would you need to look when you're already an ass?


I am thank you owo and aside from also being a dick your also blocked how about that?


----------



## swooz (Aug 28, 2016)

RyokoDonkeyBoy said:


> Looking for mostly skype based rps if possible  feel free to PM if intrested


I don't know what I am doing here.


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Aug 28, 2016)

Angel The Snow Wolf said:


> Hewwo ^^ I would like to take you up on your RP request~ if my character being transformed ((because I am not dominant and this terrible at taking the dominant roles >\\^\\<)) is alright with ya  I love description so if your descriptive that even better, it helps get my creative mindset going



hey there so uhm where and how shall we do this?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 28, 2016)

Transformation sounds painful


----------



## Angeluru (Aug 29, 2016)

RyokoDonkeyBoy said:


> hey there so uhm where and how shall we do this?



Would you like to do it through a private chat? And maybe now? Orrrr? ^\\~\\^ *giggles*

Sowwy I'm rather shy, but as you can see by my previous comment towards Sir Dickhead I won't take shit from assholes~


----------



## Angeluru (Aug 29, 2016)

swooz said:


> I don't know what I am doing here.


Swag perhaps?


----------

